# Jockey Frankie Dettori admits To.....



## Centauress (15 May 2013)

Taking Cocaine.....
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...drug-shame-prepares-return-racing-Monday.html


----------



## Alec Swan (15 May 2013)

I wonder if Al Zarooni was his supplier. 

It's a wonder that Godolphin ever win anything,  they're all at it;  Owners,  Horses,  Trainers and Jockeys! 

Never mind aye.  Welcome back Frankie! 

Alec.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (15 May 2013)

Oh dear, glad he's back though.


----------



## FionaM12 (15 May 2013)

I'm really shocked.

Shocked that so many people here seem to use The Daily Mail as a source of information.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 May 2013)

Alec it's not a case of wondering that they win races it's a case of why aren't they winning when they have everything pumped full of drugs? Surely that's more of a question lol!


----------



## amandap (15 May 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			I wonder if Al Zarooni was his supplier. 

Click to expand...

Rofl!

ps. The mind boggles as to which is more doped... the horse or the human?


----------



## speedbird (15 May 2013)

When I worked in racing years ago , he ' allegedly ' always had loads of the stuff !


----------



## Echo Bravo (15 May 2013)

It's not funny, as many a young jockey will think that's what they need to be the best. Frankie Dettori has done a bad service to those that make their living riding Racehorses and what message has he sent to his children and other youngsters, it was bad enough when Keiron Fallon got banned for drug taking they should be banned for life.


----------



## gadetra (15 May 2013)

To be honest I don't think he's the worst example of an elite sportsman letting the side down. Look at football, or basketball, or cycling. The mind boggles. It's not unusual for a few top starts in every sport to dabble in illegalities of some description. Whilst not an excuse, I don't beileve his drug habit has damaged racing in any way shape or form as much as the Godolhin scandal has. One guys need to prop up his ego is a whole lot less tarnishing than an internationally renowned operation cheating their way to the top.
I also seriously doubt it was 'one night of madness' though. I  think that's what they all have to say when they're caught!
ETA just to say I'm not condoning jockey's out of their bins on coke. I'm just saying it's not exactly surprising or the norm. I hope!


----------



## Clodagh (15 May 2013)

I don't see why he had to confess to it, as he had already been found guilty of having it, or its metabolites, in his system. Kind of hard to get it in there other than via the nose, surely!?


----------



## Hunters (15 May 2013)

Franke may not have made some of his better decisions lately, but, he puts 'bums on seats at races' & the punters are always waiting for that 'infamous' leap.

Few wins behind him & all will (hopefully) be forgotten ..,


----------



## Moomin1 (15 May 2013)

Hunters said:



			Franke may not have made some of his better decisions lately, but, he puts 'bums on seats at races' & the punters are always waiting for that 'infamous' leap.

Few wins behind him & all will (hopefully) be forgotten ..,
		
Click to expand...

Ahh, it's ok then for him to fund those drug dealers?


----------



## SusannaF (16 May 2013)

Hang on, wasn't he suspended for this years and years ago?


----------



## Alec Swan (16 May 2013)

Sorry,  posted on the other thread;

_"Did anyone see the Claire Balding/Frankie Detorrie interview on CH 4 this evening?

I've seen and heard some crap on the telly, we all have, but is there anyone who believes that the interview was anything but a crude and amateurish attempt at puppeteering? Sheikh Mohammed sponsors CH4 Racing, and following on from last Saturdays Balding interview, where his highness seemed less than pleased with both the approach and the questions, we now have all the endurance rides at Euston cancelled, and an embarrassing interview where it seems that Al Zarooni was the one to blame. 

The interview had all the sincerity of a party political broadcast."
_
Alec.

ETS,  I couldn't give two figs for his habit,  but the sycophantic nature of that interview was sickening.


----------



## wildoat (16 May 2013)

Alec,
had this evenings interview on C4 news been aired before or are you referring
to this evenings program?

I got a real sense that it was staged and edited very badly, it was not believable in my opinion.

Do you think the integrity of Claire Balding was compromised for the sake of Frankie's future career?

regards
Tony


----------



## Alec Swan (16 May 2013)

wildoat said:



			Alec,

.......

Do you think the integrity of Claire Balding was compromised for the sake of Frankie's future career?

regards
Tony
		
Click to expand...

No,  I thought that journalism and CH4 in particular were compromised,  and that the interview,  on prime viewing time was stage managed and embarrassingly clumsy.  It was a huge and entirely ineffective attempt at damage limitation.  Bolting horses and stable doors. 

Alec.


----------



## wildoat (16 May 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			No,  I thought that journalism and CH4 in particular were compromised,  and that the interview,  on prime viewing time was stage managed and embarrassingly clumsy.  It was a huge and entirely ineffective attempt at damage limitation.  Bolting horses and stable doors. 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I'm inclined to agree.
I'll assume the damage was done via editing, with Claire an innocent,
doing her job.
I'd love to have her take on it!
TV companies have a real habit of editing for their own gain, I know this from experience.
Shame the sport is being compromised in this way.

tony


----------



## TBB (16 May 2013)

Didn't see the interview so can't comment on how Frankie came across or on what he said, but I thought the headline on the Racing Post website blaming Al Zarooni (excuse the spelling) for him loosing his job came across as a bit childish and embarrassing.


----------



## Alec Swan (16 May 2013)

There's no mistake that Sheik Mohammad has been incredibly generous,  with I'm sure,  truly philanthropic intent.  He's supported Newmarket in many ways which have escaped public attention,  and his support of Ch4 Racing,  has,  with racing,  been supported and promoted.

Do we stand by and turn a blind eye to blatant cheating,  rather than being seen as bitting the hand which has fed us?  Do we continue to stand by and watch and wonder if British Flat Racing can manage without the Middle Eastern millions?

To the current question,  whilst we will never know the truth,  I'd bet that Ch4 News used tonight's interview to protect the support for CH4 Racing.  It was a dreadful piece of journalism,  and I suspect that it was a result of Middle Eastern interference.

Whilst it would be a knock down body blow to British Flat Racing,  were the Middle eastern money to leave,  we would eventually recover,  and have a healthier and stronger industry.

Alec.


----------



## Honeylight (17 May 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			There's no mistake that Sheik Mohammad has been incredibly generous,  with I'm sure,  truly philanthropic intent.  He's supported Newmarket in many ways which have escaped public attention,  and his support of Ch4 Racing,  has,  with racing,  been supported and promoted.

Do we stand by and turn a blind eye to blatant cheating,  rather than being seen as bitting the hand which has fed us?  Do we continue to stand by and watch and wonder if British Flat Racing can manage without the Middle Eastern millions?

To the current question,  whilst we will never know the truth,  I'd bet that Ch4 News used tonight's interview to protect the support for CH4 Racing.  It was a dreadful piece of journalism,  and I suspect that it was a result of Middle Eastern interference.

Whilst it would be a knock down body blow to British Flat Racing,  were the Middle eastern money to leave,  we would eventually recover,  and have a healthier and stronger industry.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't see the interview, but I am sure this is a result of damage limitation as you say Alec.
Channel 4 must be running scared that the Sheik will pull out of the sponsorship deal. I for one would in some ways much prefer the company to take a more robust stance & if it has to go it goes, but it would be very sad if terrestrial racing was lost.
Sadly it looks as if Godolphin has got the racing industry over a barrel; almost a blackmail situation.
As for editing, I was once filmed for a TV programme about women artists; they filmed 6 hours & the slot aired lasted about 5 minutes, I was very surprised what I ended up saying about my work!


----------



## FinalFurlong (17 May 2013)

And this is why I much prefer the good ole jumps racing  

None of this! Its just good old fashioned hard core WORK! From all areas, jockey, trainer, horse, whoever! 

Didn't like the way frankie said 'Oh usually im treated like royalty and they are tacked up for me, but now i have to tack it up' 

HE OR SHE!!!! NOT IT!!!!!! I can accept SOME owners who do not take so much personal interest in their horses saying 'it' or the average down the pub after the racing punter, but nobody else!


----------



## BigBuck's (17 May 2013)

FinalFurlong said:



			Didn't like the way frankie said 'Oh usually im treated like royalty and they are tacked up for me, but now i have to tack it up' 

HE OR SHE!!!! NOT IT!!!!!! I can accept SOME owners who do not take so much personal interest in their horses saying 'it' or the average down the pub after the racing punter, but nobody else!
		
Click to expand...

Oh for heavens' sake, there are plenty of reasons to be critical of Dettori over this issue, but criticising how he refers to an unspecified/abstract horse or horses _in his second language_ isn't one of them!


----------



## Honeylight (17 May 2013)

Second language could have something to do about it, but I've always sensed he was one of those jockeys who doesn't love horses. He doesn't respect them as he should with his "flying dismounts".


----------



## dressedkez (17 May 2013)

Honeylight said:



			Second language could have something to do about it, but I've always sensed he was one of those jockeys who doesn't love horses. He doesn't respect them as he should with his "flying dismounts".
		
Click to expand...

How many of them do really? If you ride some 200 - 300 horses a season, then they are just a conveyance. Those that care are the owners (usually / sometimes) the Trainer (usually / sometimes) and the lad / lass (nearly always/ but depending on the size of the yard, sometimes) The jockey is often the cog in the wheel. 
I love racehorses, I love racing, but I also recognise the great big machine it is - and it is only the very good horses that get the trainer / owner / jockey eulogising about them at the sametime (thanks to a media spotlight as well) 99% of horses in racing are just bread and butter for everyone concerned. Sad, but true.


----------



## Pale Rider (19 May 2013)

How Dettori feels about horses is probably about the same as lots of others in racing. Lots of respect while they are winning, but after? 
I've always found this egotistical man mildly amusing, but that's about it. This drugs problem he has, is just another reason I feel for the legalization of all drugs.
Whilst I'm totally opposed to performance enhancing drugs for animals and humans, this can be dealt with by sports bodies themselves. A few lifetime bans would sort it.
But social drug taking is another matter. Using the Criminal Justice System as we have for so many years, and spectacularly failed, despite huge cost, is flawed. The problem of drugs in society is a health issue, and that's where it can be effectively dealt with.


----------



## Judgemental (19 May 2013)

I think one has to be fair and weigh up the huge amount of enjoyment that Frankie has provided, to the racing public over many years. Both his overall charisma and undoubted ability to get the best performance out of a horse. Against one slight and isolated weakness. Coupled to the undoubted pressures that are created when placed at the top of the sport.


----------

